# Der Schokoladenthread



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Heyho Leute.
Da ich kein Thema mit Schokolade gefunden habe, ausser http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/156928-schokolade-in-der-nase/ und das ja nicht dazu passt, was ich mit dem Thread erreichen will, mache ich mal einen auf. (Kaffee Thread gabs ja auch schon *g*)

Was esst ihr so für Schokolade? Esst ihr sie häufig, oder z.b. 2x die Woche als "Belohnung" nach Sport, etc?
Welcher Kakaogehalt in % schmeckt euch am besten und ab wann wird es für euch ungenießbar? Gibt es Kombinationen (z.b. Kokosnuss und Schokolade) wo ihr von vornherein sagt: "Nein danke!" ?

Ich mache mal den Anfang: Ich esse ab und zu ganz gerne mal die Luftschokolade von Milka, aber nicht mehr als 2-3 Stücke davon, weil die iwie schon ziemlich voll macht. 


Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. November 2010)

Ich esse deutlich zu viel Kinderschokolade und Oreo-Kekse (insofern man das als Schokolade bezeichnen kann)
Dabei gibt es kein bestimmtes Muster...ich ess sie einfach


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2010)

Also ich ess ja ziemlich gerne diese hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder Die Rittersport mit Keksen drinne. Oder Die Rittersport mit Vollmilchschokolade.
Wo ich sofort Nein sage ist dunkle schokolade. Mag ich überhaupt nicht


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Kinder Country Nom Nom Nom!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. November 2010)

Gaaanz selten mal ein Kit Kat Chunky, ansonsten mag ich Süßes eigentlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gaaanz selten mal ein Kit Kat Chunky, ansonsten mag ich *Süßes eigentlich überhaupt nicht.*



:O

Sorry, mehr fällt mir dazu eigentlich nicht ein. 

Ich LIEBE diese Schoko-Keks Riegel, wenns mal gut läuft schaff ich ne ganze Packung an einem Abend. xD Snickers geht eigentlich auch immer, oder auch Kit Kat.


----------



## Kartonics (16. November 2010)

ich esse ganz viel schokoladen smaties


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2010)

Ich ess auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2010)

Immer hackt ihr darauf rum, dass mir alle Lebensmittel irgendwie in die Nase kommem. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe sie!


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2010)

Ist das die Schokolade, die dir in die Nase gekommen ist?


----------



## Asayur (16. November 2010)

Ganz gern (wenn ich dann mal eine zu fassen bekomme, für einen anständigen Preis) ist eine 75% oder gar 80% dunkle Schokolade, das ist dann aber was ganz besonderes und so eine
100g Tafel hält dann auch eine ganze Weile (so eine Schoki kostet gut und gerne mal das doppelte einer "normalen" Tafel *gg*) ansonsten gibt es aber kaum eine Schokosorte die ich nicht gerne
Esse und essen davon tu ich generell zu viel (es schmeckt aber auch so verdammt gut ^^)


----------



## Euphemia (16. November 2010)

Kinderriegel oder Lindtschokolade aber nicht wirklich häufig, vllcht alle 2 Monate mal oder wenn es zufälligerweise Kinderschokolade im Kühlschrank hat  Ach und um die Weihnachtszeit gibts diese Magadamianüsse mit Zimtschokolade von Lindt, die hol ich mir sehr oft.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2010)

Wenn Schoki, dann entweder die Honig von Caillier oder die Vollmilch von Frey. Mjam!
Ps: Lindt ist keine Schweizer Schoki!


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2010)

Ich esse in unregelmässigen abständen, abweichend große mengen schokolade, das heisst soviel wie:
Ich esse die ganze Schokolade auf, wenn ich sie mal in die Finger kriege. Zum Glück ist das nicht allzu oft, sonst wär ich jetzt verdammt fett xD
Am meisten Mag ich die Milke ''Mouse au chocolate'' und die ''Luftigen'' Schokoladesorten.


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Eindeutig zu viel 
Kinder-Country und Kinder-Bueno <3


----------



## Perkone (16. November 2010)

Schokolade ess ich eig. recht selten. Generell mag ich süßes Zeug nich so, mir wird relativ schnell übel bei süßem Zeug.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SCHOKOLADE!
Mehr muss ich dazu wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> SCHOKOLADE!
> Mehr muss ich dazu wohl nicht sagen.


Natürlich musst du nicht, mein bester Lachmann, dennoch könntest du deine bevorzugte Sorte nennen. 
Natürlich nur, sofern du dies auch tun möchtest.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

Kuhflecken-SCHOKOLADE von Milka ist imba *______*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Natürlich musst du nicht, mein bester Lachmann, dennoch könntest du deine bevorzugte Sorte nennen.
> Natürlich nur, sofern du dies auch tun möchtest.


Meine Wenigkeit sieht in dieser süßen Kakaospeise eine gute Art, um bei adäquatem Essen seinen Stil zu expressionieren. Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass unser werter Weggefährte, Lachmann, dies ähnlich sieht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Sie entsinnen sich richtig, meine hoch geschätzte Alkopopsteuer. Ein Täfelchen zum genießen am Abend ist für wahr etwas ausgezeichnetes.


----------



## jolk (16. November 2010)

Ich mag generell Bittereschokolade mit Marzipan, egal von welcher Marke. 
Aber normale Milka Schokolade mundet mir seit 2 jahren nicht mehr wirklich,
da ich in Griechenland war und dort "Lacta" Schokolade gegessen habe, 
welche meiner Meinung einfach viel besser schmeckt und Milka in den Schatten stellt.
Eigentlich habe ich Milka immer gerne gegessen  Naja.


----------



## Melleri (16. November 2010)

Zur Zeit am liebsten Rittersport, und dann noch alles was lecker gefüllt ist... ach ich ess die in allen Formen und Variationen.
After Eight finde ich auch sehr lecker, trotz Zartbitterschokolade!


----------



## Qonix (16. November 2010)

Was soll ich dazu sagen. Ich lebe in der Schweiz, dem Land der Schokolade. Noch fragen?


----------



## EspCap (16. November 2010)

Wenn, dann Zartbitter. Vollmilch geht mal gar nicht


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn, dann Zartbitter. Vollmilch geht mal gar nicht



Reinige er seine Zunge!
Zartbitter ist nichts als ein Schwätzer!
Nur Vollmilch kann als wahrhaftige Schokolade betitelt werden!

Dennoch respektiere ich ihre Meinung.


----------



## vollmi (16. November 2010)

Ohh ich steh auf diese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings da sie nicht grad billig ist esse ich sie recht langsam, also ein oder zwei Tafeln in der Woche.
Und natürlich diese hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich esse aber auch sehr gerne die Biillige Aldischokoladenstengel. Aber an die Lindt kommen sie einfach nicht an.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. November 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Allerdings da sie nicht grad billig ist esse ich sie recht langsam,* also ein oder zwei Tafeln in der Woche.*
> Und natürlich diese hier:


Ich esse vielleicht mal eine Tafel im Monat, ihr drückt euch das ja wie Chips rein.  Oo


----------



## Ellesmere (17. November 2010)

Ich mag generell keine Schokolade...das einzige was da geht ist eine Tasse "Milka Tassimo" in Woche. Schokolade fühlt sich auf meiner Zunge immer so kratzig an. 
Wenn ichmir was gönne/mich belohnen möchte, dann mit Chips


----------



## Wolfmania (17. November 2010)

Ich esse täglich Schokolade, meist Milka Noisette oder Duplo - an guten Tagen auch mal 2 Tafeln...und nein ich halte mein Gewicht seit Jahren^^ und solange das so ist geht es natürlich weiter - ferner mache ich auch regelm. selbst Brownies, da kommt nur Lindt rein...bin halt ein Schleckermaul


----------



## Deathstyle (17. November 2010)

Ich ess sie wenn ich bock drauf habe, meistens Ritter Sport Nougat.


----------



## Medmius (17. November 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu sagen. Ich lebe in der Schweiz, dem Land der Schokolade. Noch fragen?



Richtig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer wieder gern.


----------



## KidSnare (17. November 2010)

Was garnnicht geht ist die Kombination Schokolade <-> Minze. Find ich schlimm.
Ganz übel fand ich auch mal Schokolade mit Pfeffer, die Kombi ging auch so garnicht.

Gerade im Moment liegt eine Ritter Sport Olympia neben mit, die kann einiges, aber mehr als 2 Rippen davon auf einmal geht nicht, dann wird mir schlecht. ;-)


----------



## Deanne (17. November 2010)

Ich esse nur dunkle Schokolade. Ich mag keine Milchprodukte und vertrage die auch nicht so gut, da geht es nicht anders. Ehrlichgesagt schmeckt mir Zartbitter aber auch einfach am besten. Nicht so süß und sättigt den kleinen Heißhunger auf Schokolade immer ganz gut. Ich gönne mir daher auch immer nur einen Riegel, weil ich sonst nicht aufhören kann, man muss ja auch auf die schlanke Linie achten.

Sehr fies finde ich Kombinationen mit Minze, Chili oder Pfeffer, sowas mag ich gar nicht.


----------



## Haxxler (17. November 2010)

Im Moment haben es mir diese Schoko Baumstämme wieder angetan. Schokoladen, Nougat und Marzipan <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Was ich ganz interessant finde: In so einer Tafel schmeckt mir zartbitter, etc nicht.
Aber in Form von diesen dünnen kleinen Schokoplättchen geht es durchaus als lecker durch^^


----------



## Konov (17. November 2010)

Ich esse am liebsten 1-2 Stück Zartbitterschokolade (danach kriegste die nicht mehr runter) oder Nussschokolade in jeder Form. Die Kombination Nuss mit Schoko gefällt mir am besten. Aber esse sie relativ selten, alle paar Wochen vielleicht mal, je nachdem wann man welche vor den Sabbel bekommt. ^^


----------



## Asayur (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was ich ganz interessant finde: In so einer Tafel schmeckt mir zartbitter, etc nicht.
> Aber in Form von diesen dünnen kleinen Schokoplättchen geht es durchaus als lecker durch^^



Du musst eine Zartbitter (gerade mit hohem Kakaogehalt) auch auf der Zunge zergehen lassen und keinesfalls beissen, das geht bei dünnen Plättchen eben
leichter als bei "normalen" Rippen


----------



## Fauzi (17. November 2010)

WTF OMG KINDERRIEGAAALZ REGELT <3


----------



## Lily:) (17. November 2010)

Mhmmmm...es wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Tafel Aero-Schoki :-D
*sabber*
Oder die Weiße crisp...

DIE find ich wirklich gut.
Was ich nicht begreifen kann: Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die diese Chili-Schoki o.ä. futtern? 
Streut ihr euch auch Kakao über die Bolognese?


----------



## schneemaus (17. November 2010)

Chili-Schokli von Lindt schmeckt echt gut, die muss man sich aber echt auf der Zunge zergehen lassen und nicht reinstopfen. Irgendwie verstärkt das Capsaicin im Chili den Schokli-Effekt noch, voll kühl.

Und @Vorposter: Kein Kakao in der Bolognese, aber Zartbitterschokolade im Chili con Carne ist weit verbreitet.

Ich ess am liebsten Kinderschokolade in allen Variationen, aber Kinder Bueno und Country sind mir am liebsten. Dann mag ich die Rum-Trauben-Nuss und Olympia von Rittersport ganz gern, aber ess ich sehr selten. Luflee von Milka is auch noch lecker.

Wieso is das eigentlich der Schokoladen-Thread und nicht der allgemeine Naschkram-Thread? Da könnte man von seinen Lieblings-Gummibärchen, seinen Lieblingschips und so weiter und so weiter berichten, fänd ich besser


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz vergessen... ich liebe sie *_*


----------



## NablaQuabla (17. November 2010)

*Lindt Excellence: Chili* und *Orange Intense*, genau wie Vollmi!
Verdammt... Jetzt hab ich wieder Appetit auf Schoki...
Jetzt muss ich wegen euch morgen wieder teuer einkaufen gehen!


----------



## vollmi (18. November 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> hlich Leute, die diese Chili-Schoki o.ä. futtern?
> Streut ihr euch auch Kakao über die Bolognese?



Kakao ist eben eigentlich nicht süss. Erst in verbindung mit nem haufen Zucker und Milch wird die Schokolade süss. Milchschokolade mit Chilli ist sicher ätzend. Aber dunkle Schokolade mit Chili muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen schmeckt erstklassig.
Ich mag aber auch Schokolade mit Pfeffer und Minze.

Bei mir kommt sogar Schokolade (Kochschokolade) ins Chili con Carne und in die Lasagne.


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2010)

oh oh,das ist mein schwacher Punkt...Schoki...
ich esse Kinderriegel,Snickers,Mars,Milky Way,Twix,Dickmänner,Kinder Country und Kokosschokolade am liebsten.udn wenn ich was davon nicht gerade in meiner schublade habe,dann esse ich auch alle anderen Süssigkeiten die mir in die Finger kommen,egal was,da bin ich wie ein Ketten-Raucher,der ein halben Tag keine Kippe hatte ...
nur Zartbitter,Sckokoeis und Schokopudding esse ich nicht


----------



## Konov (18. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Fullquote wert!

Rocher und Toffifee sind IMO sowieso die beste Kombination in Sachen schokoladiger Sünde.


----------



## Lily:) (18. November 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kakao ist eben eigentlich nicht süss. Erst in verbindung mit nem haufen Zucker und Milch wird die Schokolade süss. Milchschokolade mit Chilli ist sicher ätzend. Aber dunkle Schokolade mit Chili muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen schmeckt erstklassig.
> Ich mag aber auch Schokolade mit Pfeffer und Minze.
> 
> Bei mir kommt sogar Schokolade (Kochschokolade) ins Chili con Carne und in die Lasagne.



Mhm, du hast recht.
Es gibt gravierende Unterschiede...soweit hatte ich nie über Chili-Schoki nachgedacht ;-D

Scheint ja einen Versuch wert zu sein


----------



## NablaQuabla (18. November 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Mhm, du hast recht.
> Es gibt gravierende Unterschiede...soweit hatte ich nie über Chili-Schoki nachgedacht ;-D
> 
> Scheint ja einen Versuch wert zu sein.



Ich kann sie absolut empfehlen. Nur muss man sie genießen. D.h. immer nur 1,2 Stückchen und dann ist es auch wieder gut. Genauso kann ich dir Schokolade mit Salz empfehlen. (Gibts glaub ich auch von Lindt. Ansonsten einfach googlen) Man muss sich einfach mal auf das "Erlebnis" einlassen. Sollte man es gar nicht mögen wird man vom Fehlkauf in der Regel auch nicht arm


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (18. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Rocher und Toffifee sind IMO sowieso die beste Kombination in Sachen schokoladiger Sünde.



Kann ich so zustimmen. Auch wenn ich kein Bissen essen mehr runterkriegen würde, ein paar Stücke Rocher oder Toffifee gehen immer rein.


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> meine Lieblings-Romy-Kokos-Schokolade







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. November 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kakao ist eben eigentlich nicht süss. Erst in verbindung mit nem haufen Zucker und Milch wird die Schokolade süss. Milchschokolade mit Chilli ist sicher ätzend. Aber dunkle Schokolade mit Chili muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen schmeckt erstklassig.



Ich bin selbst Zartbitter-Fan (gerne auch mal 85%), aber in Kombination mit Chili vergeht mir alles.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. November 2010)

ich für meinen Teil HASSE! Zartbitter Schokolade
Bwääääh Könnt ich nie essen


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2010)

ach was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen,aber mir gerade gestern erst gezogen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die hiess bei uns früher immer Rolo und wurde einzeln am Kiosk verkauft. Pro Bruchstück 10 Pfennig


----------



## Stevesteel (18. November 2010)

am liebsten die Schoko-Mandelschokolade von ALDI oder die Rittersport mit Mandeln.
Ansonsten halt ichs wie Homer S. "Schoooookoooolaaaaade....lechz..sabber"


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

Ich liebe Kinderschokolade  Egal was : U-Ei, Riegel, Schockobons 

Alles super lecker


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2010)

Mit abstand am liebsten ess ich diese hier...schmecken wie der himmel auf erden sind aber sehr teuer :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2011)

*ausgrab* Das muss ich unbedingt mitteilen, weil ich die gerade erst gekauft hab und die sooooo lecker sind und mich irgendwie an meine Kindheit erinnern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sie nicht kennt, das außenrum schmeckt nach Pfefferminz, aber es ist halt nicht so klebrig-pappig wie z.B. After Eight, sondern knackig lecker wie Smarties ^^

Tante Edith schreit mich an, ich soll gefälligst das Bild als Bild verlinken und nicht als Video :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *ausgrab* Das muss ich unbedingt mitteilen, weil ich die gerade erst gekauft hab und die sooooo lecker sind und mich irgendwie an meine Kindheit erinnern:
> 
> Wer sie nicht kennt, das außenrum schmeckt nach Pfefferminz, aber es ist halt nicht so klebrig-pappig wie z.B. After Eight, sondern knackig lecker wie Smarties ^^
> 
> Tante Edith schreit mich an, ich soll gefälligst das Bild als Bild verlinken und nicht als Video :/



Pfefferminz erinnert dich an deine Kindheit? Ich frag besser nicht nach.

Ich finde Pfefferminz eklig, meine Freundin bestellt sich bei unserer lokalen Eisdiele immer einen After Eight - Becher mit diesen Dingern drin und Pfefferminzlikör. Wuärgs.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2011)

Nein, diese Teile erinnern mich an meine Kindheit. Meine Uroma hat mir die immer geschenkt, hat mein Vater mal gesagt. Die ist gestorben, als ich 5 war, aber ich werde auf ewig diesen Pfefferminzgeruch und -geschmack in Erinnerung behalten ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Februar 2011)

in meiner Kindheit gab's immer Schokozigaretten - mann war das cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun haben das meine Kinder gern^^


----------



## Ogil (3. Februar 2011)

Schokozigaretten sind doch ein abartiges Werbemittel der Tabakindustrie - genutzt um Kindern das Rauchen naeher zu bringen.

Aber zurueck zum Thema: Diese Lindt-Schoki mit Williams-Fuellung ist sehr lecker. Und Ingwer in dunkler Schokolade:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (4. Februar 2011)

Leider kann ich auf Grund einer Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit keine Schokolade mehr essen, die man so im Laden kaufen kann. Vor allem Nugat und Pfefferminz vermisse ich sehr.

Deswegen ist die Schokolade, die ich vernasche, eine auf Traubenzuckerbasis. Sie schmeckt ein wenig wie das Außenrum von Mohrenköpfen, aber ich hab sie sehr lieb gewonnen.

Die wär vielleicht auch was als Snack für Leute, die ihre Ernährung umstellen, weil sie nicht so schnell dick macht ^^


Übrigens, sucht nicht, die Traubenzuckerschokolade gibt es nicht im Laden. Wer daran interessiert ist, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken.


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> [Bild]
> 
> Ganz vergessen... ich liebe sie *_*



OMNOMNOM!!! *Dir die Teile mitsamt Folie wegfress*

Die sind leeeecker!


Auch sehr lecker finde ich Die Milkaschokolade mit Karamellstücken drin , diese "Daim" dinger. Schade nur, dass die immer so schnell weg ist... Sobald ich die Packung aufmache , verschlingt ein unsichtbares Ungeheuer den Großteil!!! Ich setze auf den Kopf dieses Ungeheuers 100 € aus!


----------



## Deanne (5. Februar 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Schokozigaretten sind doch ein abartiges Werbemittel der Tabakindustrie - genutzt um Kindern das Rauchen naeher zu bringen.



Ich kenne niemandem aus meinem Umfeld, bei dem das geklappt hat. Habe die Teile geliebt und bis heute nie das Bedürfnis gehabt, echte Zigaretten zu rauchen. 
In meiner Kindheit haben wir aber auch nie so getan, als würden wir die Zigaretten rauchen. Sie wurden einfach ausgepackt und gegessen.


----------

